# Icy climate, thickened edge slab with insulation for seasonal house



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

In the snowy mountains, way up a steep jeep road, a client has a lot that came with an existing access road that to be built must have cost a fortune in dynamite. The hillside 15 acre lot is all steep ledgerock under a gorgeous forest of maple, ash, and beech, with some white pines the size of ship's masts. Shot-rock chunks the size of freezer chests line the cutbank drive to its lollypop end where there presents itself, is the view. A terrific view.

Why not build atop this already shelfed-out lollypop, do a thickened edge slab, 24" edges, insulate the whole thing under with rigid foam board, insulate the edges, the wing-out areas at perimeter to 4 feet out, and fill above. Digging down, given what got done for the access drive, would be more rock, more drilling for shots, etc. Much easier to truck in crushed granite likes what's the topping on the existing drive and lollypop. What is underneath must be some crunchy sized shot-rock granite.

Most of the site prep could be done with a Bobcat.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that the plan?


----------



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Is that the plan?


No. Just there to represent something on the shelf with the K-turn driveway adjacent


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Does it have water, power, and sanitation? Is that in the plan?


----------



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

Seasonal place, weekend use. It'll have a well nearby (near so the water line trench which will likely require blasting, isn't long) and a 750 g. holding tank for the sewage, same size as almost every water-access-only seasonal camp built in these parts. Pumped once each late fall. More dynamite needed to dig that oversized-grave-sized hole for the tank.

Here's a form system (actually just a molded EPS product) from a Quebec company for building a slab arrangement we are considering. It gets cold up there, n'est-ce pas? Quebec is a 95-minute drive from the jobsite.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------

